# Headless Horseman short vid



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

always looking for something cool and original.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool video Bram. Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I think that is just feakin cool ! Not sure how its done but I would like to know someday.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's what the guy posted about the creation of the video.



> The animation started off as illustrations that I created using photoshop and illustrator I then took it into a 2D cartoon program called Moho which is similar to Flash except it has a camera that gives a sense of 3D like at the very begining of the animation when the camera moves through te tree branches. It also has vector based drawing tools and you can import 3D objects too. Its a really good program check out all the features at www.lostmarble.com


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

That was pretty cool, thanks for posting it. That Moho is considerably cheaper $99 than Flash at about $700.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I like this one the best...




I love the classics


----------

